# Carolines Birds



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

wow you have quite a few tiels! They look like they have a nice large aviary


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

i have 14 tiels at the moment and 2 princess parrots i got today and also 4 chickens,

we just finished the aviary which is about 4x5 meters..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are lovely Caroline, I am jealous of your nice big aviary.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

JESUS CHRIST what lovely tiels,my god....beautiful mutations and babies.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so adorable and what a lovely avairy you have


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Caroline, you have some of the prettiest 'tiels I've ever seen. They all look very happy in the new aviary!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

thanx everyone, i think they are all pretty too but i have to say that im their mummy...lol

im hoping to get more colours into the flock but for now i cant resist my whitefaces....!!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

my pride and joy angel, he is my tame baby 









Freya~ im not 100%what you call her mutation if you can help









also Gypsy, i was told what she is but i forgot









Summer is VERY photogenic









Willow , Storm and Comet, comet is 2.5 years male still with pearls, will he keep them still?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous.... loved the last pic and the pic of summer


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

All of them are beauties.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I love whitefaces too and i only have a female whiteface lutino but with rare blue eyes which i was told means she has cinnamon in her. I plan on getting a male whiteface in april to breed her to


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

here is my little baby im hand rearing


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*i only have a female whiteface lutino but with rare blue eyes which i was told means she has cinnamon in her.*
*------------------------------------------------------*

The blue eyes are a result of the pied gene...so she may be a WF lutino pied or a WF lutino split to pied. What I would do is pair her with a really nice WF pied, or better yet a WF pied split to lutino.

When cinnamon is mixed it can result a beige or dirty wash to the WF lutino.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

i have two w/f cinnamon hens bottom left and the top right but the top right one is quite different in her colourings than all my other cinnamons, 
she doesnt seem pearl but the colours are quite different (i have 3 other cinnamons) what is she?








ps, this is the mum of my chick


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Since she is a cinnamon and housed outdoors the patterned/marbled look to her back is a result of photo-sensitivity to sunlight. This only occurs with cinnamon mutations. The feathers that are closest to molting out will fade out alot more than normal giving the varigated look to the back. When all molting is complete the back looks more uniform in color. Some tiels can be in a slow, continual molt, and maintain the patterned look to the back if kept outside.

Below are some photo-sensitive birds I have had. The last pix is of a cinnamon pearl. her color and pattern faded so much that you can even see the pearls on her back.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

ok i didnt know that, so she isnt pearl at all just a normal whiteface cinnamon? like the one on the bottom left


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...she is a WF cinnamon It is the exposure to the sunlight that is causing the varigated feathers to her back. Once molted out they will return to normal color, and as the feathers are ready to molt again turn pale...so she will always be changing in the cinnamon color and pattern


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

all my babies together!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW super cute!


----------

